# Mozzarella Tutorial



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Mozzarella Cheese

4 gallons whole raw goat milk (2 warm and 2 cold)
Â¼ tsp Thermophilic culture and Â¼ tsp Mesophilic Culture OR Â½ tsp MA 4001 Farmhouse culture
2-4 tsp Citric Acid
1 tsp liquid animal rennet
cold 20% saturated salt brine ~1 part salt to 5 parts water


1) Warm 2 gallons milk to 96 degrees, sprinkle culture on the milk, let culture rehydrate for 5 minutes, stir in, Allow milk culture for 45 minutes.










2) Dilute citric acid in Â¼ c cool water, add to the 2 gallons of COLD milk
3) Combine the warm cultured milk with the cold acidified milk, warm to 92 degrees

4) Dilute rennet in Â¼ cup of cool water, stir into milk, let set for 15 to 1 hr till firm curd forms.
5) Cut curd, let set for 5 minutes to rest.










6) Begin heating cut curd, over course of 1/2 hour, till it reaches 105 degrees, stirring gently. Do not heat too quickly. Turn off heat and let sit for an additional 15 minutes, stirring gently to prevent curds from matting.
7) Drain whey, let curds set for 15min to 3 hours in colander, kept at 102 degrees, flipping curd mat every half hour



















8) Cut curds into 1" strips

9) Put curds into stainless steel bowl, cover with water heated to 180 degrees










10) Using heat resistant gloves, form curd strips into 4 balls remove from water and begin stretching and pulling it until cheese is smooth and shiny










11) Wind into a ball










12) Dip it back into the hot water, shape into a ball










11) Immerse cheese into cold brine for 5-8 hours.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Once you have mastered Mozzarella there is no reason you can't move on to making string cheese. There is no need for a special recipe just follow the directions to the point of stretching. Once you have pulled the cheese just stretch and roll it out then cut into strips and brine it for a few hours.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

simply beaUtiful!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Absolutely stunning pics.
Makes my mouth water.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

oh my goodness..I would mess this up for sure!!! Looks great!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

when do you add the citric to the cold milk? as in, right as you add culture to the warm milk do you citric the cold milk? does it set while the warm milk does, for the 45 mins.? 

i am so sorry i'm such a pain about this, i just can't seem to get consistant results. and, it makes me leary to get a cheese 'cave' set up, i would hate to put all that into something that doesn't work. does aged cheeses have as big of failure rate as mozz???? argh! *ripping out hair!!*


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

The citric is added to the cold milk just before you add it to the warm cultured milk. If you let the milk with citric sit, or if you try to add citric to warm milk it will curdle and you don't want that.

No worries Chris. There are so many little details to learn to master and cheese making is not like traditional cooking AT ALL!!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

right now i have the curd mass sitting over warm whey. my ph tester says its over 6.?? is this right? am i already 'wrong'??? how long does this mass then take to get to the correct ph? sometimes the mass was ready to stretch within a short time of removing it from the whey. this looks like its gonna be a long time. would i just leave it out all night or what? put in fridge til tomorrow like fiasco site does? i'm so confused!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

First pull off a small amount of curd, submerge it in the hot water and see if it will stretch. Have you calibrated your pH meter? Personally, I have never had any luck with the overnight method.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

yup, i have checked that its on que. i went to work for a coupla hours, figuring it'd be worth trying when i got home, and now is under 5?!! argh!!! is there anythign i can do now with this?? 

i did use some of the last lump type for pizza tonight. the taste was great, it did 'leak' a bit more than the mozz that had stretched well, but was worth using none the less. i don't bother grating anymore, i just slice thin and put all over pizza so it didn't matter that it wasn't perfect i guess!

but if there is somethign i can do with this current lump, that'd be nice....?


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

wow! that is amazing.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm kinda jealous! The stuff I end up with is a "cheese-like" substance without all the taste and look that I"m sure your's has. Great tutorial!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That's is a great visual!! I will refer back to this thread.Thanks!!


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

How much cheese do you end up with with this recipe?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

About 4 pounds.


----------

